# Und Verknüpfung



## Computerliebe (14 Dezember 2007)

Hallo wie ist es bei WinCC möglich zwei Variablen UND zu verknüpfen.
Script ??
Wenn ja wie geht das habe keine Wizard gefunden .


----------



## Kai (14 Dezember 2007)

Hast Du WinCC V6.0 oder WinCC flexible 2005/2007?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Computerliebe (16 Dezember 2007)

*WinCC V6.0*

Bei der Software handelt es sich um WinCC V6.0 auf WINXP Rechner.


----------



## marlob (16 Dezember 2007)

Computerliebe schrieb:


> Hallo wie ist es bei WinCC möglich zwei Variablen UND zu verknüpfen.
> Script ??
> Wenn ja wie geht das habe keine Wizard gefunden .


Es ist möglich 2 Variablen UND zu verknüpfen. Und wie findet man das raus?
Indem man eine Doku von C oder VBA liest. Oder man ist faul und fragt in einem Forum und bekommt als Antwort, das es z.B. mit && (C-Script) geht.


----------



## Ralle (16 Dezember 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Es ist möglich 2 Variablen UND zu verknüpfen. Und wie findet man das raus?
> Indem man eine Doku von C oder VBA liest. Oder man ist faul und fragt in einem Forum und bekommt als Antwort, das es z.B. mit && (C-Script) geht.


 
@marlob
Sei nicht so streng , ich finde die Dokus die Siemens mitliefert und vor allem die Super-Hilfedateien total räudig. Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber von Borland-Delphi zu verwöhnt .


----------



## marlob (16 Dezember 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @marlob
> Sei nicht so streng ...


Naja, das ist eine der Fragen, wo direkt der erste Link in einer bekannten Suchmaschine das Ergebnis liefert.
Aber ich war ja trotzdem so nett, ihm ne Lösung zu zeigen


----------



## maweri (17 Dezember 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Naja, das ist eine der Fragen, wo direkt der erste Link in einer bekannten Suchmaschine das Ergebnis liefert.
> Aber ich war ja trotzdem so nett, ihm ne Lösung zu zeigen


Ich habe die Begriffe ' und verknüpfung wincc' (in der Reihenfolge) in der o.g. Suchmaschine eingeben.
Der erste Link führt direkt zu diesem Thread.:smile: Damit hat *marlob* also absolut Recht.
Was wäre aber, wenn er nicht die Lösung gepostet hätte?


----------



## marlob (17 Dezember 2007)

maweri schrieb:


> Ich habe die Begriffe ' und verknüpfung wincc' (in der Reihenfolge) in der o.g. Suchmaschine eingeben.
> Der erste Link führt direkt zu diesem Thread. Damit hat *marlob* also absolut Recht.
> Was wäre aber, wenn er nicht die Lösung gepostet hätte?


Folge meinem Link aus Beitrag 7 und staune 
Das ist die Kunst des Suchens

Bei deinen Suchwörtern ist es der zweite Beitrag, also immer noch ganz oben. Und bevor dieser Thread entstand, war es auch der Erste

<EDIT>
Mittlerweile ist der Beitrag sogar wieder auf Platz 1 gerutscht
</EDIT>


----------



## maweri (17 Dezember 2007)

@marlob:

sorry, mein Fehler.  Habe nicht Deinen Link genutzt, sondern direkt gegooglet. 

Wie dem auch sei. Eine Lösung kann man leicht findbar.


----------

